# Solved: Excel 2003 print setup pop up



## VMA_support (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a User who receives an excel spreadsheet via email froman external vendor.
when she saves the file to our server, then opens the XLS she gets a " printer setup" dialogue window. however when I open it from the same location I do not get the printer window.

on checking her printer settings she has a printer set up, and her printer has the same settings as I have,as far asModel, printer type, paper orientation and paper size.

can anyone suggest what else i may need to check for to resolve this issue. 
I have considered removing all printers and see what result that has.

also could something be being saved in the document before we receive it that would be expecting a particular setup or printer when the file is opened?
(please be gentle with me this is my first posting,and i may not have covered)


----------



## Sporadic (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this file the only type of file that attempts to get her to print? Or do other file types do the same thing?? Also Do you have the same verison of everything that she does.. in other words do you have the same system specs as her?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there any VBA code within the workbook?


----------



## VMA_support (Jul 7, 2009)

In responce to all your suggestions:
Yes the PC's and OS, and office versions are all the same.
we have a standard environment ( not that that means much in some cases as 2 identical PC's will perfomr differently) but in this case appsmand Versions etc are the same....

As far as VBA in the file. I will have to check, and Yes ths is the only file of any type that ask for a pritner setup. Xls. or otherwise


----------



## Sporadic (Jun 16, 2009)

If she saves it to her hard disk and attempts to open it from there does it do the same thing?? Does right-clicking and selecting open with Excel result in the printer thing still comming up?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

VBA seems most likely. The only other thing that comes to mind - and it seems farfetched - is that she does not have her printer set as her default printer. Excel "looks" for the default printer in order to understand how the printed version will look in print preview.


----------



## VMA_support (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your assistance, it seems that whatever was the cause is no longer occuring in the recent files we have received... Another mystery to add to the Cornucopia of MSoffice What the's...


----------



## alucard13666 (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a similar problem as well with an Excel sheet a user had downloaded from the internet. It wound up being the default printer he was using. If I would switch it from what he had to something else the dialog box would go away. I ended up just deleting and re-adding the printer that was causing the problem and it fixed this. Hope this helps if it resurfaces for you.


----------

